# Going abroad this semester..



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

and I'm looking forward to it and all so don't get me wrong..

I'm just so nervous right now..I'm from Norway and in february I'm going to Australia for one semester.This has been a dream for so long,but lately I've been sad,nervous and happy at the same time.It's probably normal..

Also because of anxiety I'm nervous that I will be the loner there also,because I have a hard time talking to other people and it's even harder when I have to speak english all the time.I guess I'm afraid that noone will like and think that I am weird or anything.

So,has any of you gone abroad?How do it go?


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't yet, but I would love to. Don't worry! Just think about it like this: good or bad, it'll be a life experience! You'll get to experience a new country, practice English, and learn a few things. G'luck


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Where in Australia are you going? I haven't studied abroad, but I was thinking maybe, just maybe, I might go to Canada for a semester. Anyway, I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sure you're gonna have a great time. I studied abroad last summer for one month in France, and I'm applying to study abroad there for a year. I was so nervous that I didn't really eat during the first week, but after that, I got used to being in another country. Even just ordering food made me nervous because it wasn't in my native language. But I got used to it. I say that if you want to study abroad, you should at least try it, even if you end up disappointed. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions about my brief study abroad.

Edit: Oh, and do a search for "study abroad" on these forums to see what other people have said.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Sabriella said:


> Where in Australia are you going? I haven't studied abroad, but I was thinking maybe, just maybe, I might go to Canada for a semester. Anyway, I'm sure you'll have a great time!


I'm going to Melbourne.
Canada sounds interesting 

Yeah,I hope so.I probably just need some time to adjust to the new situation.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm just so nervous because of anxiety and all,but I want to make changes.

I'm definitively going to join various things while I'm there.It would be fun to make some new friends,because here I don't know anyone and I don't think they know that I excist because I keep hiding away all the time.

Another thing is the long trip there,and I'm scared of flying.Keep picturing that the plane will crash or something  I'm going to spend over a day in airports and planes.Ugh..


----------

